# An Urgent and Serious Prayer Request



## dordtrecht5 (Aug 30, 2007)

Hello, my name is Dallas. I haven't been a part of the Puritan Board, but for only a day or so. I am not very familiar with all of the forums, but I think this one is very appropriate in regards to this matter.

My wife, Brigitte, and I have a 4 year old daughter, Audrey. Audrey was born with a condition called gastroschesis. Simply put this is a condition wherein the bowels never "suck into" the abdominal cavity while in utero. Her surgeon was able to place the bowels and other organs into her abdomen on the birth day. Complications have plagued her since. She has spent almost half of her young life in the hospital with well over 20 surgical procedures.

On August 20th she underwent another surgery to remove massive amounts of scar tissue and repair what the medical community called entroentral fistulas (holes in the bowels that ultimately surface to the skin). This surgery lasted 13 hours to make five "resections" done on her small bowel, removing about a total of 10 inches of her small bowel and about 4 inches from her colon. She has had to go back to the OR for three consecutive days for some repair on leakage.

The intention today was to fix some serious leaking that was taking place. The wound dressing (her initial incision wound is not closed yet) is placed to wick any type of bile and such away from the abdominal cavity, that dressing has been pretty well soaked over the past two days. This is a sign for the doctors being able to tell that her bowels are leaking. This morning was much worse than it was yesterday, or any day previous.

The surgeon was not able to do much with the holes that continue to develop in Audrey's bowel. What they were able to do is place tubes into these holes individually, and placing them on a small amount of suction to inhibit that fluid from getting into her abdominal cavity, thus allowing Audrey a greater chance to fight off any infection or what-have-you while she continues to heal. With all of this said, I would do many of you a great injustice if I were to not tell you about some of the difficulties concerning this along with, perhaps, some of the more discouraging information we received.

The difficulties that arise with this situation is that Audrey is in relatively good health to stave off infection; however, the bile that is released into the intestines is nothing to play with and even the most healthy person can battle only a short time. This is apparent in the stories that you hear concerning any person that has had damage to the bowel. Audrey has been developing high fevers of the past few days with her temperature climbing above 103 degrees. Concerning this fever there is a fine line of what medicine is able to do, especially with all the sedation and pain medicine that Audrey is on at this time. The other difficulty stems from the trauma the bowels have sustained since birth. Audrey's bowels are very very fragile with all of the surgeries that they have undergone. What the surgeon found today is that all of the resections that they did last week basically fell apart. It is analogous to trying to sow up wet toilet paper and asking the stitches to stay. (That is probably over-dramatic, but I am simply trying to give some relation as to the frailty of her bowels.) However this may be, her surgeon was able to redo what was undone and insert these tubes: there are four of them.

It is certainly hopeful that Audrey will heal; however, in doing so it is incumbent upon you to understand what she is faced with and the gravity of the situation: if this doesn't work and she doesn't begin healing within the next several days she will most likely be faced with a bowel transplant, and that being the "last resort." Her doctor's countenance today was very disturbing to us because of his discouragement concerning what he saw. To be honest, I have not ever seen this man this way. He was so very sad and disappointed. So, for the most part, it is difficult for me not to be frightened about the situation. (Forgive me, but I do not wish to be transparent to you just for the sake of it, I am only saying this because I would rather you know so that you may pray in accordance with the need.) With all of that said, all of us should also understand, or at least acknowledge that Audrey has been through the same things before and she comes out of it doing well. There are a number of times when disappointment tried placing hope on the back burner.

Yesterday our pastor came to the hospital to see us and minister to us. He read a Psalm that was very helpful, that is what Scripture is for, isn't it? This is what he read to us:

Psa 138 
Of David.

I give you thanks, O Lord, with my whole heart;
before the gods I sing your praise;

I bow down toward your holy temple
and give thanks to your name for your steadfast love and your faithfulness,
for you have exalted above all things
your name and your word.

On the day I called, you answered me;
my strength of soul you increased.

All the kings of the earth shall give you thanks, O Lord,
for they have heard the words of your mouth,

and they shall sing of the ways of the Lord,
for great is the glory of the Lord.

For though the Lord is high, he regards the lowly,
but the haughty he knows from afar.

Though I walk in the midst of trouble,
you preserve my life;
you stretch out your hand against the wrath of my enemies,
and your right hand delivers me.

The Lord will fulfill his purpose for me;
your steadfast love, O Lord, endures forever.
Do not forsake the work of your hands.

Our pastor went on to remark how strange it was for David to say to the Lord in his song, "Do not forsake the work of your hands." Audrey is indeed the work of God's hands. The Lord is the Sovereign and in His hands Audrey will remain. 

There are a great many passages of Scripture that can be applied to the situation, isn't there? Perhaps, if those passages come to you, would you be faithful to read those to the Lord and ask the Lord to remember His promises to His covenant children (not that He has forgotten), in doing so simply brings our faith alive and active. Please pray for Brigitte and I as we will need peace, wisdom, rest, mercy and grace in the several days that follow. As you may well understand our emotions are a bit "unstable" right now and neither of us are getting adequate rest.

Again, from my heart I sincerely appreciate all of you faithfulness to us in your prayers and thoughts.

Sincerely, Dallas Crist


----------



## turmeric (Aug 30, 2007)

Praying, sir!


----------



## Ivan (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## VaughanRSmith (Aug 30, 2007)

Just prayed, brother.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Aug 30, 2007)

Have prayed and am praying for you all. May the Lord supply you with an abundance of His grace!


----------



## MW (Aug 30, 2007)

My heart goes out to you.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Aug 30, 2007)

armourbearer said:


> My heart goes out to you.


----------



## Herald (Aug 30, 2007)

Brother - just prayed! May the Lord's grace be upon Audrey and your entire family.


----------



## Andrew P.C. (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Kristine with a K (Aug 30, 2007)

Just prayed for her...please keep us posted on her progress. 
The Lord is our Healer; He is our strength and our song. Glory to His name!

Blessings,


----------



## Raj (Aug 30, 2007)

Praying for you all. God bless and comfort.


----------



## kvanlaan (Aug 30, 2007)

ed and will be praying that your sweet child would be preserved. May God send His comfort to you and your wife, brother, in this time of distress.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Aug 30, 2007)

They that sow in tears shall reap in joy. Tear spilled prayers on yours and your behalf brother. 

Randy


----------

